# Victoria's Canadian Headquarters



## Brad Snyder (Dec 12, 2011)

I've located the secret North American headquarters of Lightroom Queen Enterprises, Ltd. 
 It's in Halifax, Nova Scotia, in Canada. She even had the building monogrammed.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2011)

So, This means it is *Victoria's Secret* North American headquarters.  Is lingerie involved?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL!  I love it!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 12, 2011)

Brad, your mission - should you decide to accept it, is to infiltrate Victoria's Secret North American headquarters and report direct to Cletus on the status of any undergarments you find within. You are not to disclose your mission beyond these walls and you are to delete this message upon reading.

Good luck Brad!!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 12, 2011)

Is this your NZ establishment Victoria?:surprised:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL!  No, I went one stage further and took over a whole city.  http://www.victoria.ca/ (Actually, been there, lovely little place!)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess this is also one of your businesses? You really seem to be involved in the global economy, aren't you?

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2011)

I crop up all over the place!  I like to make my mark....


----------

